# 1937 Silver King



## Freqman1 (Dec 5, 2019)

I was able to acquire one of my bucket list trikes. A big thanks to @New Mexico Brant for making this happen. V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 5, 2019)

Shes beautiful! You need the matching bike now!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 5, 2019)

DonChristie said:


> Shes beautiful! You need the matching bike now!




I'm not a fan of either Wing Bars or Flocycles. Find me a 26X and we're talking! V/r Shawn


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Dec 5, 2019)

I would almost, I said almost, go on a ride with that. Gorgeous !!!


----------



## Oldbikes (Dec 5, 2019)

Glad you got it, it was bad timing for me... Congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 5, 2019)

@ratrodz


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 5, 2019)

Beautiful collector tricycle. Congratulations on a terrific acquisition!

Dave


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 5, 2019)

Oldbikes said:


> Glad you got it, it was bad timing for me... Congrats!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks Alan either way it was going to a good home! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 5, 2019)

ridingtoy said:


> Beautiful collector tricycle. Congratulations on a terrific acquisition!
> 
> Dave




Thanks Dave!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 5, 2019)

Nice trike!  The jewels in the headset are reversed, though.  Red on the left, green on the right.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 5, 2019)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Nice trike!  The jewels in the headset are reversed, though.  Red on the left, green on the right.




Must of done that when I was giving it a light polish! I'll change them now-thanks. V/r Shawn


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Dec 5, 2019)

That thing is sweet Shawn.


----------

